# Looking for...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello all. I am looking for a 90 gallon tank. Would like it to be light oak. Also would like it to be in good shape. If anyone has one or knows of one please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

New or used?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Either one. Used would be cheaper. If new is a good deal that is fine as well.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Where ar eyou located? (Sorry, I cant remember).


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Middletown. About 15 minutes south of Dayton mall.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

All About Pets on Route 42 in Pisgah has factory 2nd's for good prices. 75 gallon tanks for $90. I'm sure they have or can get 90's.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dave is my next stop. That is where I got my 75. I have been going to him for about 8 years now. He has quite a bit of my money.


----------

